# Touareg 2006 alarm going off on it's own



## ramzz11 (May 1, 2018)

Hi,

The past few days i've had and issue with my car (A touareg 2006) the alarm keeps going off for no reason and it's become really bad... it went off at 2am and that wasn't fun lol. I tried opening the door manually and with the remote it stops then goes off again on it's own... I suspect it's the sensor or something along those lines, but i'm wondering is there a way to just disable the alarm and not having to pay a fortune to have it fixed when really i don't care much for the alarm. Maybe if someone could tell me :

Where the alarm horn is located?

Which fuse could stop it from working?

maybe an alarm control somewhere?

anything really i just want to get rid of that issue before my neighbors call the cops on me thinking i'm trying to steal my own car.

I hope this is not a repost of mine from earlier because my connection messed up as I went to click submit... If so please delete other one and sorry for this

Thank you!


----------



## HagbardCeline (Dec 13, 2009)

Keyfob battery going dead may cause this from what I recall, but I'm not 100% certain.


----------



## ramzz11 (May 1, 2018)

HagbardCeline said:


> Keyfob battery going dead may cause this from what I recall, but I'm not 100% certain.



I've changed the battery it didn't seem to help. Then I tinkered around with it and got it to stop by only locking the doors from the passenger side. All was good till this morning it lost its mind again and now not sure what's wrong...


----------



## HagbardCeline (Dec 13, 2009)

A few other possibilities:

Constant low system voltage, even a few tenths of a volt can cause mayhem with electrical, but more likely, one or more of your car's door switches are bugging out. Not the lock mechanism itself, but the microswitches that tell the car if a door/hood/trunk is open/closed locked/unlocked. If manually locking the passenger door solved the issue, that may be a good place to start looking. Sometimes you can free them up with a shot of electrical contact cleaner, and I know there's a tutorial about replacing the microswitches in the MKIV forum somewhere...


----------



## gbovino (May 14, 2002)

Can the electronic door lock actuators be ruled out? Remember, those have micro-switches that detect door open/closed, locked/unlocked, etc. Those micro-switches are notorious for going bad on VW models and can give a false 'door open' and set off the alarm. Maybe?


----------

